# How to disable specific items from loading in control panel



## topgear (Sep 29, 2008)

Say you don't want to load a specific item ( ie control panel applet ) in the control panel
or you don't want to see unnecessary items in the control panel.

This trick will disable any item that you don't want to show up in the control panel.

Open Registry Editor.

Go to Start > Run type regedit and press enter.

Navigate go to the following key :

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control Panel\don't load]

on the right pan window right click & create a new string value & give it
the name of the specific control panel applet file name ie a .cpl file.

For example : appwiz.cpl

*topgeartopspeed.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/2008-09-28_202652.gif

exit registry editor and you're done. Open Control Panel & you
won't see the Add or Remove Program icon.

To restore the specific control panel item ( ie applet ) just delete the
newly created value. In This case it's appwiz.cpl.

A list of Known ( to me  ) Control Panel Applets :

appwiz.cpl - Add or Remove Program
access.cpl - Accessbility option
desk.cpl - Display Properties
hdwwiz.cpl - Add Hardware Wizard
inetcpl.cpl - Internet Options
intl.cpl - Regional and Language options
joy.cpl - Game controllers
main.cpl - Mouse Properties
mmsys.cpl - Sound and Audio Devices Properties
ncpa.cpl - Network Connections
netsetup.cpl - Network Setup Wizard
nusrmgr.cpl - User accounts
odbccp32.cpl - ODBC Data Source Administrator
powercfg.cpl - Power Options
sysdm.cpl - System Properties
telephon.cpl - Phone and Modem Options
timedate.cpl - Date and Time
wscui.cpl - Security Center
wuaucpl.cpl - Automatic Updates

I've used windows Xp Sp3 Pro as my OS.

A Quality Work by topgear topspeed 

Ps: You're allowed to share this as long as you MENTION THE ORIGINAL SOURCE ( My Blog  ) : *topgeartopspeed.wordpress.com/cate...specific-items-from-loading-in-control-panel/


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 29, 2008)

cool..keep posting..


----------



## evewin89 (Sep 29, 2008)

nice post


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 29, 2008)

nice .... tfs !


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

